# Amazon Biotope plants (low tech)



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

_Vallisneria_, and hornwort. Those are the only S. American speices that are low-tech that I can think of.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

_Alternanthera_, certain _Bacopas_ and _Hygrophilas_ and _Staurogyne_ are all South American natives. The PlantFinder is a good source for this.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


> _Alternanthera_, certain _Bacopas_ and _Hygrophilas_ and _Staurogyne_ are all South American natives. The PlantFinder is a good source for this.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> _Alternanthera_, certain _Bacopas_ and _Hygrophilas_ and _Staurogyne_ are all South American natives. The PlantFinder is a good source for this.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php


Rggh... I knew that... :icon_roll

Here is a great site for reading up on biotopes of all kinds: Monga Bay


----------

